# LOWCOS SPOKANE SHOW



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

-BEER GARDEN</span>

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO OR ARE INTERESTED IN PERFORMING OR WANT TO BE A VENDOR/SPONSOR PLEASE PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT 
<span style=\'color:red\'>[email protected][/b]</span>

I KNOW THIS DOESNT BELONG IN OFF TOPIC BUT THIS IS HUGE AND I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE BARLEY LEAVE OFF TOPIC.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS CUSTOM CAR SHOW SPOKANE, HAS BEEN MOVED TO JULY 13TH. THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST AND BEST INDOOR SHOW TO HIT THE NORTHWEST. PLEASE CALL ME, GRUMPY FOR ANY QUESTIONS, OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected].


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

dont forget about moses lake


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

is we gonna see a tiitty contest


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 17 2008, 10:25 AM~10676283
> *is we gonna see a tiitty contest
> *


sorry man but we had to put that behind us. we had some issues at a show one year and the police threatening all of us with like a 5 g fine if we do it.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn sorry to hear


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 17 2008, 08:25 AM~10676283
> *is we gonna seeTHE TYSON tiitty contest
> *


TYSON DOESNT SHOW THOSE ANYMORE. ONE YEAR HE SUNBURNT THEM.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ahahahaha


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 18 2008, 08:43 AM~10680151
> *ahahahaha tyson is a ***
> *


 :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

woa ahaha


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 18 2008, 03:28 PM~10681770
> *:0 i always knew it
> *


dam :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 15 2008, 01:27 PM~10663176
> *-BEER GARDEN</span>
> 
> IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO OR ARE INTERESTED IN PERFORMING OR WANT TO BE A VENDOR/SPONSOR PLEASE PM ME OR EMAIL ME AT
> ...





WE HAVE 50,000 SQUARE FEET. ALL INDOORS. JUST LIKE PORTLAND, YOU MUST HAVE ONLY A 1/4 TANK OF GAS. HOP DETAILS COMING SOON. SEE YOU IN MOSES AND SEWARD PARK. 

SOME VENDOR BOOTHS STILL AVAILABLE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 15 2008, 01:27 PM~10663176
> *WE HAVE 50,000 SQUARE FEET. ALL INDOORS. JUST LIKE PORTLAND, YOU MUST HAVE ONLY A 1/4 TANK OF GAS. HOP DETAILS COMING SOON. SEE YOU IN MOSES AND SEWARD PARK.
> 
> SOME VENDOR BOOTHS STILL AVAILABLE. *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*UPDATE: WE NOW HAVE A WHOLE OTHER SECTION FOR THE HOP. WE NOW HAVE 50,000 SQ. FT.
*


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

looks to nice for my car!!!lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 19 2008, 05:35 PM~10689964
> *looks to nice for my car!!!lol.. :biggrin:
> *


 we have a spot for it in the back.. :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn bro this exactly why I luv representing LOWCOS SOMETHING CHALLENGING AND POSITIVE IS ALWAYS GOING DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@May 20 2008, 01:02 AM~10694109
> *Damn bro this exactly why I luv representing LOWCOS SOMETHING CHALLENGING AND POSITIVE IS ALWAYS GOING DOWN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WITH TYSON, EVERYTHING IS A CHALLENGE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10692658
> *we have a spot for it in the back..  :biggrin:
> *


i meant it's under construction...i guess their aint gonna be a UC category this year.....buildings to fuckin nice.....lol... :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 22 2008, 06:45 PM~10715705
> *i meant it's under construction...i guess their aint gonna be a UC category this year.....buildings to fuckin nice.....lol... :cheesy:
> *


WE'LL PUT YOU IN THE PART OF THE BUILDING THAT IS UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10757638
> *:biggrin:
> *


what happened to ray and them for seward? he said he was gonna go but i didnt see him. spokane is farther than sunnyside.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANY BODY NEEDING ROOMS, WE ALL BOOKED AT THE SUPER 8. ITS LIKE $69 BUCKS FOR A DOUBLE. 25 LOWCOS ROOMS. BIG PARTY


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

FAMILY AND I ARE GONNA BE THERE!!!!!!!!!
FROM EUGENE OREGON


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WE ARE IN THE PROCESS OF CONTACTING THE SUPER SHOW TYPE CARS AND LETTING THEM KNOW WE HAVEA MAJOR INDOOR EVENT. RSVP EARLY.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 15 2008, 01:27 PM~10663176
> *-BEER GARDEN</span>
> 
> IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO OR WANT TO BE A VENDOR/SPONSOR PLEASE PM
> ...


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Ill have my car out for the cruise...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 5 2008, 09:30 PM~10809967
> *Ill have my car out for the cruise...
> *


Not the show?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 5 2008, 10:30 PM~10809967
> *Ill have my car out for the cruise...
> *


Im going to hop down the street on my new pogo stick :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10810878
> *Im going to hop down the street on my new pogo stick :cheesy:ON 30'S
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 6 2008, 12:44 AM~10810882
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Quite telling secrets.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10810878
> *Im going to hop down the street on my new pogo stick :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 6 2008, 02:22 AM~10811217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 6 2008, 11:30 PM~10817406
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2008, 03:12 PM~10824138
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 8 2008, 10:58 PM~10827634
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIG NICK Jun 6 2008, 01:22 AM | | Post #43 

All over the NW.

Posts: 10,871
Joined: Aug 2003
From: NewYakCity, REPWASH.
Car Club: 1 man show.




QUOTE(509Rider @ Jun 5 2008, 11:42 PM) 
Im going to hop down the street on my new pogo stick 





--------------------

Caprice Landau hopper "Red Wings" & El Camino street car "El Cochino" 2012 

GRUMPY Jun 6 2008, 09:09 PM | | Post #44 

NOT LWRDG 4 THA $

Posts: 1,766
Joined: Mar 2003
From: LILAC CITY
Car Club: LOWCOS C.C. 509







--------------------

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/ 


WE DON'T THROW SHOWS TO MAKE MONEY WE SUPPORT THE COMMUNITY BY LOWRIDING FOR THE SPORT. YOU KNOW IT'S ORGANIZED AND ABOUT TO CRACK WHEN YOU SEE A LOWCOS PLAQUE

MY RECORD LABEL...HOOD REVENUE PRODUCTIONS.
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/HOODREVENUEPRODUCTIONS 

509Rider Jun 6 2008, 11:30 PM | | Post #45 

KILL YOURSELF

Posts: 8,694
Joined: Oct 2003
From: Spokane,Wash
Car Club: FUCK IT C.C.




QUOTE(BIG NICK @ Jun 6 2008, 02:22 AM) 






QUOTE(GRUMPY @ Jun 6 2008, 10:09 PM) 






--------------------

http://www.kre8airbrushing.com/

Quit running your mouth and build your fucking car.

Fuck Donks we ride Glasshouses.



GRUMPY Yesterday, 02:12 PM | | Post #46 

NOT LWRDG 4 THA $

Posts: 1,766
Joined: Mar 2003
From: LILAC CITY
Car Club: LOWCOS C.C. 509





QUOTE(509Rider @ Jun 6 2008, 11:30 PM) 






--------------------

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/ 


WE DON'T THROW SHOWS TO MAKE MONEY WE SUPPORT THE COMMUNITY BY LOWRIDING FOR THE SPORT. YOU KNOW IT'S ORGANIZED AND ABOUT TO CRACK WHEN YOU SEE A LOWCOS PLAQUE

MY RECORD LABEL...HOOD REVENUE PRODUCTIONS.
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/HOODREVENUEPRODUCTIONS 

509Rider Yesterday, 10:58 PM | | Post #47 

KILL YOURSELF

Posts: 8,694
Joined: Oct 2003
From: Spokane,Wash
Car Club: FUCK IT C.C.




QUOTE(GRUMPY @ Jun 8 2008, 03:12 PM) 






--------------------

http://www.kre8airbrushing.com/

Quit running your mouth and build your fucking car.

Fuck Donks we ride Glasshouses.



GRUMPY Today, 09:36 PM | | Post #48 

NOT LWRDG 4 THA $

Posts: 1,766
Joined: Mar 2003
From: LILAC CITY
Car Club: LOWCOS C.C. 509




QUOTE(509Rider @ Jun 8 2008, 10:58 PM) 






--------------------

http://www.lowcoscarclub.com/ 


WE DON'T THROW SHOWS TO MAKE MONEY WE SUPPORT THE COMMUNITY BY LOWRIDING FOR THE SPORT. YOU KNOW IT'S ORGANIZED AND ABOUT TO CRACK WHEN YOU SEE A LOWCOS PLAQUE

MY RECORD LABEL...HOOD REVENUE PRODUCTIONS.
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/HOODREVENUEPRODUCTIONS 


GET BACK TO THE TOPIC AND STOP MAKING FUCK FACES AT EA OTHER :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ok. big tone, whats the deal with the spokane show, do u got any info on it?

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2008, 10:40 PM~10835086
> *BIG NICK  Jun 6 2008, 01:22 AM    |  | Post #43
> 
> All over the NW.
> ...


Jealous?
:ugh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10835541
> *ok.  big tone, whats the deal with the spokane show, do u got any info on it?
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Its gunna be off the hook and if you miss it then YOU DOING BAD.COM :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:10 AM~10836152
> *Its gunna be off the hook and if you miss it then YOU DOING BAD.COM  :biggrin:
> *





is that where i can get the new dbd bideo?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 08:41 AM~10837346
> *is that where i can get the new dbd bideo?
> *


Thats one of the fuuniest things ive read all year :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2008, 10:10 AM~10837787
> *Thats one of the fuuniest things ive read all year  :biggrin:
> *


*No this the funniest thing I read all year.*


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:28 AM~10838344
> *No this the funniest thing I read all year.
> 
> 
> ...



photosopper


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Midget Kicker.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10838498
> *Midget Kicker.
> *



midget dicker


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 12:05 PM~10838592
> *midget dicker
> *


I tried once, but she had a leg brace and it kept jabbing me in my ribs.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 12:10 PM~10838627
> *I tried once, but she had a leg brace and it kept jabbing me in my ribs.
> *



OUCH


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

it wasnt a leg brace
:biggrin: 
it was a pocket rocket


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 11 2008, 01:26 AM~10844231
> *it wasnt a leg brace
> :biggrin:
> it was a pocket rocket
> *


that rocket takes her to the moon if nick couldn't.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt for the northwest!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jun 12 2008, 02:03 AM~10852857
> *:biggrin: ttt for the northwest!!
> *



MOSES LAKE IS HERE.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

DO YOU HAVE ANY NUMBERS OF SOME HOTELS CLOSE BY IT AND HOW MUCH IS IT FOR LOLO BIKES


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 15 2008, 07:07 PM~10875782
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY NUMBERS OF SOME HOTELS CLOSE BY IT AND HOW MUCH IS IT FOR LOLO BIKES
> *


Howard Johnson Inn Airport Downtown
211 Division South
2nd and Division
Spokane, WA, 99202 US 

Phone: 509-838-6630 
Fax: 509-624-2147 

Hotel Website 


$25.oo


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:28 AM~10838344
> *No this the funniest thing I read all year.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 15 2008, 10:01 PM~10877042
> *Howard Johnson Inn Airport Downtown
> 211 Division South
> 2nd and Division
> ...


25.00 is this some sort of sick joke...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:42 AM~10838464
> *photosopper
> *


Naw man that was real the pinstriper re did it right after the pic


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Jun 15 2008, 08:07 PM~10875782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that..


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

thanks


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

thanks


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jun 17 2008, 10:36 AM~10888352
> *leave the bike at home bro ....and bring mauimalibu......... :biggrin:
> I like that..
> *


the car is getting some new mods done i hope to be done by yakima but ill be in spokane for the show


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 20 2008, 06:49 AM~10912097
> *the car is getting some new mods done i hope to be done by yakima but ill be in spokane for the show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 20 2008, 06:49 AM~10912097
> *the car is getting some new mods done i hope to be done by yakima but ill be in spokane for the show
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10835086
> *BIG NICK  Jun 6 2008, 01:22 AM    |  | Post #43
> 
> All over the NW.
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 16 2008, 06:47 AM~10878471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this will be in moses lake


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 21 2008, 06:58 AM~10919025
> *this will be in moses lake
> *



take alot of pics....i wont be attending this year


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 21 2008, 11:05 AM~10919823
> *take alot of pics....i wont be attending this year
> *


too busy PowWow-n?....look for my nephew LiL JoJo grass dancing :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10919025
> *this will be in moses lake
> *


this will be in spokane


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> *
> 
> UPDATE: WE NOW HAVE A WHOLE OTHER SECTION FOR THE HOP. WE NOW HAVE 50,000 SQ. FT.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 23 2008, 07:22 PM~10936033
> *ILL BE THERE
> *


we appreciate that. WE HOPE TO SEE ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WERE IN MOSES, ATTENDING SPOKANE. INSIDE WITH AC ON. NO DUST AND DIRT. LOTS OF NICE CARS. THIS IS A BIG EVENT FOR US SO WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT WE CAN GET. THERE IS A SERIOUS AMOUNT TIME AND MONEY DEDICATED TO THIS SO, PLEASE DO YOUR BEST TO ATTEND THIS YEARS SPOKANE SHOW...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

UPDATE: WE NOW HAVE A WHOLE OTHER SECTION FOR THE HOP. WE NOW HAVE 50,000 SQ. FT.
[/size]
JULY 13!!!

DUE TO LOCATION ISSUES..........AGAIN. THE SPOKANE SHOW WAS ON THE LINE AND THANKFULLY DUE TO ONE OF OUR MEMBERS WE HAVE SUCCESSFULLY LOCKED IN THE SPOKANE CONVENTION CENTER.
http://www.spokanecenter.com/facility-halls.php

WE HAVE ALL OF SECTION A THATS 33,470 SQUARE FEET.

































THIS IS GOING TO BE A HUGE SHOW. SO WERE LOOKING TO HAVE EVERYONE FROM THE NORTHWEST SHOW UP AND TONS FROM EVERYWHERE ELSE.

-33,000 SQ. FEET

- ITS ALL INSIDE SO RAIN OR SHINE IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW

- SUPER EASY ENTRANCE FOR ALL CARS AND THERE HAULERS (ALL CARS MUST HAVE NO MORE THEN A QUARTER OF A TANK OF GAS.)

-PLENTY ROOM FOR VENDORS AND ARTIST

-AIR CONDITIONED


[/quote]


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS ISN'T A VERY POPULAR TOPIC FOR SOME REASON. WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THIS SHOW.


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 25 2008, 09:18 AM~10947373
> *THIS ISN'T A VERY POPULAR TOPIC FOR SOME REASON.  WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THIS SHOW.
> *


WTF?
Lets get this crackin!

:Indoors

:A/C

........Say no more I'm already sold ! :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, A/C sounds good to me.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilcamino_@Jun 25 2008, 12:41 PM~10949092
> *WTF?
> Lets get this crackin!
> 
> ...




I'M GLAD YOU GUYS ARE PAYING ATTENTION.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Im going to miss burning my head


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10956280
> *Just some info most people would never know, Lowcos last year lost money on the Moses Lake show. Instead of just canceling it, they talked it over and made some changes to hopefully help improve the show. This year again they lost money, and once again are not thinking of canceling but making some changes to improve it. Now its not like they lost so much there gonna file bankruptcy lol, but they did not break even.
> 
> Also the Spokane show location was changed last minute because the owners of the old building decided to sell it and they could no longer use that venue. Instead of canceling it, they decided to get a bigger and more accommodating building for us lowriders.
> ...



WE ARENT IN IT FOR THE MONEY. WE JUST WANNA SHOW THE NW WE DO THIS FOR THE LOVE. IF THAT MEANS SPENDIN CRAZY MONEY FOR OTHERS TO ENJIY, WE'RE DOWN....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

PUT YAKIMA CHAPTER DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU GUYS NEED HOMEBOY !!! YAKIMA, WE REALLY NEED TO STEP UP AND SHOW THE NORTHWEST HOW WE DO IT SO SEE YOU GUYS IN SPOKANE!!!


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

hoopfest weekend!!!whos cruizin?????


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10963334
> *PUT YAKIMA CHAPTER DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU GUYS NEED HOMEBOY !!! YAKIMA, WE REALLY NEED TO STEP UP AND SHOW THE NORTHWEST HOW WE DO IT SO SEE YOU GUYS IN SPOKANE!!!
> *



javier, see you this weekend for the 4th and we are gona be retarded


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttttttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 28 2008, 03:09 AM~10968576
> *javier, see you this weekend for the 4th and we are gona be retarded
> *


 Were going to bring some beans and rice cause that's how we do it in the YAKS :biggrin: Carne Asada all day long


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 25 2008, 02:33 PM~10949882
> *Yeah, A/C sounds good to me.
> *


cause ur a fat ass dog!!! :biggrin: 

o ya no mini trucks fool fine ur self!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 30 2008, 01:02 AM~10978646
> *Were going to bring some beans and rice cause that's how we do it in the YAKS  :biggrin:  Carne Asada all day long
> *


Dont forget the CHI CHI'S AND NAGLAS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jun 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10963334
> *PUT YAKIMA CHAPTER DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU GUYS NEED HOMEBOY !!! YAKIMA, WE REALLY NEED TO STEP UP AND SHOW THE NORTHWEST HOW WE DO IT SO SEE YOU GUYS IN SPOKANE!!!
> *


we'll b there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

back from page three


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 1 2008, 12:28 AM~10987137
> *back from page three
> *


you are nice. :uh:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

hopein to have the trey out their on river side cruise night!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10989006
> *hopein to have the trey out their on river side cruise night!!
> *


yeah, that would be tight


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

big tone is comin


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:26 AM~10997121
> *big tone is comin
> 
> 
> ...


he's a nice gnome


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

HIGH 5


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2008, 11:55 AM~11005992
> *HIGH 5, i am a flamer and you all should know it after all these years
> *


ugh, ok.... :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 4 2008, 12:39 AM~11011042
> *ugh, ok.... :biggrin:
> *


Hey yoooo!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 4 2008, 09:50 AM~11012303
> *Hey yoooo!
> *



WHATS HAPPENIN. DID YOU SEE WHAT THE RICKSTER JUST SAID.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

I always wondered about that guy! Sandals and socks was the give away for me! Good for you Lovely Nuts!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 5 2008, 10:32 PM~11020034
> *I always wondered about that guy! Sandals and socks was the give away for me! Good for you Lovely Nuts!
> *


oh well, he's never made a pass at me so it's all good.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOME PORTLAND SUPPORT AT OUR SHOWS. ICE BOX FROM UCE WAS IN MOSES BUT THAT WAS THE ONLY PORTLAND CAR. 

THE LOWCOS ARE GOING TO PORTLAND AUG 3RD. 30 MEMBERS. CAN WE SEE SOME PEOPLE IN SPOKANE NEXT WEEKEND. *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not gonna make it to Spokane this year... got some other shit goin on.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 6 2008, 05:37 PM~11023819
> *IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE SOME PORTLAND SUPPORT AT OUR SHOWS.  ICE BOX FROM UCE WAS IN MOSES BUT THAT WAS THE ONLY PORTLAND CAR.
> 
> THE LOWCOS ARE GOING TO PORTLAND AUG 3RD.  30 MEMBERS.  CAN WE SEE SOME PEOPLE IN SPOKANE NEXT WEEKEND.
> *


I say fuck that LRM show and support a car club show or any other show, El Chingons show is gonna be sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hello spokane bound people. what it do?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11033493
> *hello spokane bound people.  what it do?
> *


Stacking chips for the STRIPPERS


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 7 2008, 09:26 PM~11034184
> *Stacking chips for the STRIPPERS
> *


x2


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

You dont need many chips for the strippers around here! better yet just bring there fat asses a bag of chips and your good!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 7 2008, 11:43 PM~11034965
> *You dont need many chips for the strippers around here! better yet just bring there fat asses a bag of chips and your good!
> *


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 7 2008, 10:12 AM~11028063
> *I say fuck that LRM show and support a car club show or any other show, El Chingons show is gonna be sick. :thumbsup:
> *


Well said homeboy I hope we see alot of support from all of our homies that spend alot of time and money on this passion that we love!!!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Grump I think you better start letting the people know where to get some twinkies!!Get PAID to eat twinkies It don't get no better than that!! Go ahead Grump let 'em know cause I'm not letting you have all these twinkies!!! You twinkie slut!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lmao twinkie slut sounds like my kind of girl! lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11035263
> *Hey Grump I think you better start letting the people know where to get some twinkies!!Get PAID to eat twinkies It don't get no better than that!! Go ahead Grump let 'em know cause I'm not letting you have all these twinkies!!! You twinkie slut!!
> *


we are having a twinkie eating contest and hostess sponsored it. we are paying out money for the one who eats the most. joey, this means you.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11037633
> *we are having a twinkie eating contest and hostess sponsored it.  we are paying out money for the one who eats the most.  joey, this means you.....
> *


If he eats tweenkies like he eats octopuss hostess gonna regret it.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11040576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11040576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANY ONE GOT NICK'S # from street stars or let him know he can call me 323 816 2454 thx 
_________________________________________________________________

this is from lowrider general


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

wussup homies,,just to let yall know im leaving friday evening and should be there by 1-2 in the morning,,and wanted to see if the hotel hook up was still available,,ima have 3 kids withus and need to see if we can reserve a spot or wussup?
thank you


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 9 2008, 12:27 AM~11044251
> *wussup homies,,just to let yall know im leaving friday evening and should be there by 1-2 in the morning,,and wanted to see if the hotel hook up was still available,,ima have 3 kids withus and need to see if we can reserve a spot or wussup?
> thank you
> *


we have been telling people that the howard hohnson downtown is the closest. it has alot of room and is only a few blocks from the show and the cruise.


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

NICK YOU MAKE A GREAT CLOWN. YOU SHOULD WEAR THAT OUTFIT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11046859
> *NICK YOU MAKE A GREAT CLOWN. YOU SHOULD WEAR THAT OUTFIT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND. ILL TAKE 3 CARDS OH SHIT WRONG SCREEN :biggrin: *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

Lowcos Customs
NICK YOU MAKE A GREAT CLOWN. YOU SHOULD WEAR THAT OUTFIT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND. ILL TAKE 3 CARDS OH SHIT WRONG SCREEN ...

thats funny


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

dont forget you must have a 1/4 tank of gas or less at this show.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

If you have more than a 1/4 tank Grumpy is gonna syphon your shit right into his gas tank!


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2008, 10:46 PM~11035004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? its like that?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 10 2008, 12:05 AM~11052732
> *If you have more than a 1/4 tank Grumpy is gonna syphon your shit right into his gas tank!
> *


 :0


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 9 2008, 11:05 PM~11052732
> *If you have more than a 1/4 tank Grumpy is gonna syphon your shit ALL NIGHT LONG!!
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

orite do we have a date and time for the cruize?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 9 2008, 07:53 PM~11050909
> *dont forget you must have a 1/4 tank of gas or less at this show.
> *


Hoppers too??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 10 2008, 10:46 AM~11055559
> *Hoppers too??
> *


Thats that "FREE" weight you always talk about huh Fat Boy.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 10 2008, 11:30 AM~11055904
> *Thats that "FREE" weight you always talk about huh Fat Boy.
> *


YEP better than your LEAD JEW BOY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 10 2008, 12:54 PM~11056699
> *YEP better than your LEAD JEW BOY
> *


90% weight 10% gate, why stress the pumps out, Fat Garden Gnome


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11056962
> *90% weight 10% gate, why stress the pumps out, Fat Garden Gnome
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 10 2008, 12:22 PM~11056962
> *90% weight 10% gate, why stress the pumps out, Fat Garden Gnome
> *


ALL WEIGHT SINGLE GATE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

how bad is the fire? news said there alot of smoke over there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 11 2008, 08:37 AM~11062785
> *how bad is the fire? news said there alot of smoke over there
> *


Pretty bad my sister in law was evacuated from her house


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 10 2008, 10:32 PM~11061669
> *ALL WEIGHT SINGLE GATE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

the weekend is here. shine up your rides cuz this is gonna be sick....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

what fire?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

see all you homies saturday


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow, not one person cruising tonight, figured there would be somebody out since theres like 4 car shows this weekend :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

2morrow is gonna be retarted for cruising


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

we'r here at tha quality inn and now it's time to play :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 12 2008, 03:44 PM~11073069
> *we'r here at tha quality inn  and now it's time to play  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt for the wash. homies


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Downtown was crackin, and no probs with cops.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

pics?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice show, stayed cool, alot of nice cars showed up. Thanks again Lowcos for doing a great job.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

X 2


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 13 2008, 05:00 PM~11079956
> *Nice show, stayed cool, alot of nice cars showed up. Thanks again Lowcos for doing a great job.
> *


lowco's really put it down,.. good times :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@Jul 13 2008, 11:47 PM~11081844
> *lowco's really put it down,.. good times  :biggrin:
> *



Good to meet you robert, Caddi, is sick! Keep it up. I will have the Regal out next year.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Just got home thanks again for another great show LOWCOS and those who attened THANKS to Grumpy and Wifey for the stay at IGLOO'D'GRUMPY'S :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2008, 01:21 AM~11082063
> *Just got home thanks again for another great show LOWCOS and those who attened THANKS to Grumpy and Wifey for the stay at IGLOO'D'GRUMPY'S :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2008, 01:21 AM~11082063
> *Just got home thanks again for another great show LOWCOS and those who attened THANKS to Grumpy and Wifey for the stay at IGLOO'D'GRUMPY'S :biggrin:
> *


no problem. it's not that cold though.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HOW COME I WASN'T INVITED?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW. THIS WAS A GREAT 1ST YEAR EVNT INDOORS. THE LAST 12 YEARS HAVE BEEN IN A FEW DIFFERENT LOCATIONS. THIS IS THE FIRST YEAR FOR THE ALL INDOOR SHOW. NEXT YEAR SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT. THANKS FOR SHOWING THE SUPPORT YOU GUYS DID. BEST OF SHOW WENT TO BOBBY MACK WITH THE 57 CHEVY. LOWCOS CHOICE WENT TO HARVEY LEDOUX WITH THE FORD ROADSTER. THERE WERE LOTS OF GREAT RIDES. JUDGING WAS DIFFICULT BECAUSE OF THE QUALITY OF THE CARS. THE SINGLE PUMP HOP WENT TO GARY FROM SHOWTIME. THE DOUBLE PUMP HOP WENT TO.....GARY FROM SHOWTIME. SEE US AT OUR NEXT EVENT IN YAKIMA AUGUST 23RD. 

GET OU TO THEM SHOWS. IN THE NORTHWEST THE IS A SHOW EVERY WEEKEND AND ALL THE SHOWS NEED TO SEE YOUR SUPPORT. AS A CLUB, PICK A FEW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO COMMIT TO AND TAKE EVERYONE. IF ALL THE CLUBS DID THAT, LITTLE SHOWS, WOULD BECOME BIG SHOWS AGAIN.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

who has all the pictures and videos from the hop post them please.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 09:18 AM~11083403
> *no problem. it's not that cold though.
> *


I KNOW IT WAS A JOKE THANKS AGAIN  NEXT TIME TELL YOUR BRO THE "BULLSHITTER' HE BETTER COME THRU :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM~11084363
> *I KNOW IT WAS A JOKE THANKS AGAIN  NEXT TIME TELL YOUR BRO THE "BULLSHITTER' HE BETTER COME THRU :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW. BUT YOU WERE NIPPIN'. MY BULLSHITTIN' BROTHA IS NOT BRINGIN ANY FEMALES TO HIS OWN BED, LET ALONE YOURS.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 04:48 PM~11086899
> *I KNOW.  BUT YOU WERE NIPPIN'.  MY BULLSHITTIN' BROTHA IS NOT BRINGIN ANY FEMALES TO HIS OWN BED, LET ALONE YOURS.
> *


lol :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 04:48 PM~11086899
> *I KNOW.  BUT YOU WERE NIPPIN'.  MY BULLSHITTIN' BROTHA IS NOT BRINGIN ANY FEMALES TO HIS OWN BED, LET ALONE YOURS.
> *


They where poking thru my TOWEL HUH :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2008, 05:39 PM~11087203
> *They where poking thru my TOWEL HUH :biggrin:
> *



they made 2 holes in the towel


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 08:28 PM~11088262
> *they made 2 holes in the towel
> *


 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 09:26 AM~11083449
> *THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW.  THIS WAS A GREAT 1ST YEAR EVNT INDOORS.  THE LAST 12 YEARS HAVE BEEN IN A FEW DIFFERENT LOCATIONS. THIS IS THE FIRST YEAR FOR THE ALL INDOOR SHOW. NEXT YEAR SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER.  ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT.  THANKS FOR SHOWING THE SUPPORT YOU GUYS DID.  BEST OF SHOW WENT TO BOBBY MACK WITH THE 57 CHEVY.  LOWCOS CHOICE WENT TO HARVEY LEDOUX WITH THE FORD ROADSTER.  THERE WERE LOTS OF GREAT RIDES.  JUDGING WAS DIFFICULT BECAUSE OF THE QUALITY OF THE CARS.  THE SINGLE PUMP HOP WENT TO GARY FROM SHOWTIME.  THE DOUBLE PUMP HOP WENT TO.....GARY FROM SHOWTIME.  SEE US AT OUR NEXT EVENT IN YAKIMA AUGUST 23RD.
> 
> GET OU TO THEM SHOWS.  IN THE NORTHWEST THE IS A SHOW EVERY WEEKEND AND ALL THE SHOWS NEED TO SEE YOUR SUPPORT.  AS A CLUB, PICK A FEW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO COMMIT TO AND TAKE EVERYONE.  IF ALL THE CLUBS DID THAT, LITTLE SHOWS, WOULD BECOME BIG SHOWS AGAIN.
> *


DAMN GAR :biggrin: Y,SURE IS LETTING PPL KNOW HES A HEAVY HITTER WITH THESE HOPPERS,,NOW HOPE HE MAKES IT TO THE 08/31/08 CAR SHOW TO CLAIM HIS KING OF THE NORTHWEST TITTLE AGAIN,,


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

so who got pics to show...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 14 2008, 04:48 PM~11086899
> *I KNOW.  BUT YOU WERE NIPPIN'.  MY BULLSHITTIN' BROTHA IS NOT BRINGIN ANY FEMALES TO HIS OWN BED, LET ALONE YOURS.
> *


The only time your bother Screech got some ass is when his finger ripped though the toilet paper.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*I want to also thank Custom Cruisers for coming out with there nice Impalas the big display really makes for a nice presentation thanks guys.*


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oops, the last one is not from the show, sorry. (capt. obvious)


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I will have a few of the hop videos up tonight and more pictures. I took tons because the Lowcos members were really busy and I wanted them to have lots of photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 10:18 AM~11093283
> *I will have a few of the hop videos up tonight and more pictures. I took tons because the Lowcos members were really busy and I wanted them to have lots of photos.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NICE TO KNOW THAT HOTRODS ARE GETTING INTO THE LOWRIDER SHOWS,,LETS NOT DESCRIMINATE!


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 10:18 AM~11093283
> *I will have a few of the hop videos up tonight and more pictures. I took tons because the Lowcos members were really busy and I wanted them to have lots of photos.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the Pics James. real nice! And thanks for comin out and helpin homie. now get That Regal put together so we can get started on a Seattle LOWCOS chapter!


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh and I Love that first pic, real nice! oh and the last pic, that was no accident you sneaky bastard!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great pix!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya I forgot to get that info from you. I didn't want to put too much out until the Regal was ready. But I am very serious about doing that.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

The last pic was a copy/paste fuck up too, asshole! The first pic. was of some car they put out front to keep the flies distracted


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 06:32 PM~11097134
> *The last pic was a copy/paste fuck up too, asshole! The first pic. was of some car they put out front to keep the flies distracted
> *


oooh, you clowned savage with that one bro. thanks for the pics. that really helped out. lowcos seattle would be hard.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

We bust on each other all the time. Once this Regal is finished I do think I'd like to start a chapter out here. If you have info on that hit me up.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 07:46 PM~11097886
> *We bust on each other all the time. Once this Regal is finished I do think I'd like to start a chapter out here. If you have info on that hit me up.
> *


O SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 07:46 PM~11097886
> *We bust on each other all the time. *


 :twak: that sounded pretty fucking gay dude. Anyway LOWCOS SEATTLE does sound nice! I can get the requirements for a new chapter at the next meeting!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

You would know gay better than me, but enough about your fantasies. If I dont get it before then I will be at the Portland show for sure.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wil keep an eye out for interested members that are serious and have their shit together. And a place that will silkscreen shirts w.o. sleeves!

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 15 2008, 07:37 PM~11097782
> *oooh, you clowned savage with that one bro.  thanks for the pics.  that really helped out.  lowcos seattle would be hard.
> *


That mean 4 shows in 09 :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 09:36 PM~11099080
> *I wil keep an eye out for interested members that are serious and have their shit together. And a place that will silkscreen shirts w.o. sleeves!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: Thats not even cool! Your out! :nono:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

lowcos Seattle :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like I will be living in the garage for a while.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yo who was the dj at the show


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

man how that guy gives savage crap i would vote him in just for that! :cheesy:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

He makes it so easy though.


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jul 16 2008, 06:21 AM~11101302
> *man how that guy gives savage crap i would vote him in just for that!  :cheesy:
> *


I know right! He certainly would fit right in! think about how much fun he could have with tyson. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well find out in Portland, I will come find you guys when I get there.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2008, 10:47 PM~11099790
> *That mean 4 shows in 09 :biggrin:
> *


oh no. too much


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 16 2008, 10:07 AM~11102702
> *oh no.  too much
> *


LOL you all are keeping it going up here you can handle the extra load LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $AVAGE_@Jul 16 2008, 06:30 AM~11101344
> *I know right! He certainly would fit right in! think about how much fun he could have with tyson.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the first requirement for there chapter, they must take Tyson as there member.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 16 2008, 10:07 AM~11102702
> *oh no.  too much
> *


Shut up fat boy its a must!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats the idea I had when I decided to take on starting a chapter out here.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill take Tyson too fuck it!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 16 2008, 11:23 AM~11103277
> *Ill take Tyson too fuck it!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You'll regret that statement lol. Is that the same Emerald City Kinds my friend Fat Nick was in?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Probably, I came in really late to the club, I'm not even sure what is going to happen with E.C.K. Sneaky is headed to Iraq. I don't think its around anymore.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11093244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your absolutely right abut that I think they totally forgot about the seating, I'm sure thats an easy fix for next year, a table and chairs area is easy enough. A schedule of events is also a good idea, whats a printed piece of paper, good input bro, easy fixes that will make for a better show. Well see you next year, thanks for the input and for giving the show a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 11:29 AM~11103332
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  You'll regret that statement lol. Is that the same Emerald City Kinds my friend Fat Nick was in?
> *



I never really got to meet too many of the club members, just tried to stay busy and useful. Is Tyson more of a pain in the ass than Savage?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

We da Best!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 16 2008, 11:47 AM~11103447
> *I never really got to meet too many of the club members, just tried to stay busy and useful.  Is Tyson more of a pain in the ass than Savage?
> *


He ate more tweenkies than all the contestants combined, before the contest even started.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WTF I have a fan and those sunglasses make me look fat!

God damn Showtime was hopping there ass off, they was just missing that green one.  They got the hop scene held down! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11103373
> *Probably, I came in really late to the club, I'm not even sure what is going to happen with E.C.K. Sneaky is headed to Iraq. I don't think its around anymore.
> *


Sure looks like your a member of one club and looking to starting another. :twak:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think I am the only one left. The only other member I know of is shipping out to Iraq, he knows what I am doing. Its been a long time since we've done any E.C.K. meetings or anything. I kept flying the plaque and the name in hopes that something would spark up. Its not looking like its going to happen


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

How about Santos on the bumper on his own switch? He pulled his balljoint nut off, fucked up a 72 spoke daytona, and loved every minute of it. It was great everyone who showed up, we really, REALLY, appreciate everyone who came a long way. SHOWTIME has been great to us, our show wouldn't of been what it was with out you guys. If anyone is keeping it alive its Gary and SHOWTIME, and averyone else who showed up. THANK YOU!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 16 2008, 01:57 PM~11104301
> *Sure looks like your a member of one club and looking to starting another. :twak:
> *



I'm not that shady.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Jul 16 2008, 02:04 PM~11104363
> *How about Santos on the bumper on his own switch? He pulled his balljoint nut off, fucked up a 72 spoke daytona, and loved every minute of it. It was great everyone who showed up, we really, REALLY, appreciate everyone who came a long way. SHOWTIME has been great to us, our show wouldn't of been what it was with out you guys. If anyone is keeping it alive its Gary and SHOWTIME, and averyone else who showed up.    THANK YOU!
> *


X2 , thanks everybody for your support, you guys make this whole thing possible! Make sure you guys give us your feedback on the show, things we could do better! :nicoderm:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

The name of Wax's car fit him right "Pumpkin Checker"


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

MAYBE NEXT TIME THEY'LL LET ME HOP!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

lmao i didnt even see what wax was doin in that pic haha pumpkin checker


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jul 17 2008, 02:31 PM~11113566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe they where scared you would win :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 15 2008, 10:13 AM~11093239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few hop videos, my memory card filled up so they are short.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 17 2008, 07:00 PM~11115564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: we the best!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 17 2008, 11:24 PM~11118186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: we the best!!!!
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 18 2008, 12:24 AM~11118186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: we the best!!!!
> *


you're a fool for that one. we the best..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Oh so you fat motherfuckers always using my words and clowning tactics against me, its on ghetto wapato zach morris and belly ray cirrus.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 18 2008, 12:24 AM~11118186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: we the best!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 18 2008, 08:23 AM~11119518
> *you're a fool for that one.  we the best..
> *


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 18 2008, 10:26 AM~11120411
> *Oh so you fat motherfuckers always using my words and clowning tactics against me, its on ghetto wapato zach morris and belly ray cirrus.
> *


Sounds like tears of a clown to me.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

which one is the girl?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 18 2008, 10:41 AM~11120512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM SURE GOD KNOWS HOW TO SPELL LOSE, YOU KNOW THATS SOME UNCLE BUCKS TRICKERY. FATBOI


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 18 2008, 03:14 PM~11122592
> *which one is the girl?
> 
> 
> ...


Me... I'm the girl with the red hat. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 18 2008, 02:24 PM~11122223
> *Sounds like tears of a clown to me.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Kids these days... :nosad:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 19 2008, 11:39 AM~11127403
> *looks like him!!!!!!!!!
> *


you look like you bit a brick


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 21 2008, 10:56 AM~11139303
> *you look like you bit a brick
> *


ouch


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 20 2008, 12:35 AM~11130739
> *Kids these days...  :nosad:
> *


dont worry norton they pick on me too,just do like i do and brush ya shoulders off and keep goin homie,hows that mini of yours comin anyways..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 23 2008, 12:25 PM~11159495
> *dont worry norton they pick on me too,just do like i do and brush ya shoulders off and keep goin homie,hows that mini of yours comin anyways..
> *


You're makin me feel like a ****... hahaha... It's goin slow, but that's alright.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 23 2008, 02:27 PM~11160723
> *You're makin me feel like a ****... hahaha...  It's goin slow, but that's alright.
> *


damn man i aint tryin to make ya feel bad,i hear that though,shit i aint got nada done to blue...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 23 2008, 02:53 PM~11160975
> *damn man i aint tryin to make ya feel bad,i hear that though,shit i aint got nada done to blue...
> *


Naw... I never feel bad. I put in some work on my homie's uncle's Camaro, so I should have some dough coming to work on my truck.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 23 2008, 03:02 PM~11161047
> *Naw...  I never feel bad.  I put in some work on my homie's uncle's Camaro, so I should have some dough coming to work on my truck.
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 17 2008, 02:13 PM~11113425
> *The name of Wax's car fit him right "Pumpkin Checker"
> 
> 
> ...


pumpkin checker :biggrin:


----------

